# 2010 MUDFEST DETAILS!!!



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright I've been bombarded with questions about this years MudFest so here's the deal....

It's going to be held July 31st at Willard Spur...
We'll be launching out of the east launch (by Flying J) at 8am...
The list of activities will include...

Obstacle course
GPS course
Drag races
Marsh clean up/channel trimming
Utah's first night bowfishing tournament
Free sponsored lunch by Go-Devil of Utah
Raffle
Boat demos

Keep in mind that this event is 100% free to everyone from kayakers, to airboaters...
We'll wrap up the event when we either run out of fuel or water one of the two...

Make sure to bring your GPS, rakes, shovels, trimmers and appetite!!!
If you have any questions please post em' up!!

See you all there...

Josh


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Night bowfishing details..

We'll blow the horn at the Flying J in Willard at 8pm
Check in will be at Flying J in Willard at 2am
You can fish any where in the state
Entry fee of $10 per person (no limit to the number of people in a boat)
Big fish entry is $5 per person (everyone in the boat must participate)
This is a numbers format (most fish wins)
100% of the entry fees will be paid back (50%, 30% 20%)
Big fish will pay 100% to the winner
Fish will be broke down by the number of participants in the boat (if you have two contestants in the boat and shoot 43 fish, each will ultimately check in 21.5 fish, if you have four contestants and you shoot 40 fish each contestant will check in 10 and so on)
Ties will be broke by big fish
You'll be responsible for your own fish disposal

Questions?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I can't wait. See you all there!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Have fun guys!!! ill be on vacation over that day... it seems i just cant get things to roll my way this summer. PLEASE take a good number of photos to share!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll hope to get there later in the day. I work all night until 9 AM then I'll probably need a little sleep. so hopefully by 3ish I'll be showin up. but it sounds like a great time! 



Gee


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be missing thins one this year.Take pic and post them up please.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun.. Can't wait!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

alright I am new to this mudfest thing. Is open to guys w/o a boat? I would love to come but I got no boat? I couldn't really tell from the description if non boaters can come. Just curious


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

huntingbuddy said:


> alright I am new to this mudfest thing. Is open to guys w/o a boat? I would love to come but I got no boat? I couldn't really tell from the description if non boaters can come. Just curious


For sure! All are welcome. Most boats will have only 1 or 2 people in them so there will be plenty of room for everyone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice sounds like a great time always looking for a good chance to shoot a bow


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Looking forward to it! We will be there with some demo layouts as well as one we are raffling off! Should be a good time!




DiverFreak


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> Looking forward to it! We will be there with some demo layouts as well as one we are raffling off! Should be a good time!
> 
> DiverFreak


AWESOME!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Have the details (price, etc) on the raffle been decided, I was wondering how much $ to bring with!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BTW Congrats to Tony, I see you made it into the Wildfowl Giant Equipment issue (pg 130)! :O||:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> BTW Congrats to Tony, I see you made it into the Wildfowl Giant Equipment issue (pg 130)! :O||:


Thanks Mojo, We are happy to be a part of Wildfowl.

Noble has the raffle tickets, you dont have to be present to win,

1 for $5....25 for $100...200 for $500...

This will make a layout affordable for just about any one, as long as there number is pulled.

DiverFreak


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)




----------



## P.U.R.R. Boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Does the UMMA have a permit for this event? I have highlighted the laws that pertain to this.
I also have put the contact info for people, that would like to complain. as I already have!

73-18-16. Regattas, races, exhibitions -- Rules.
The division may authorize the holding of regattas, motorboat or other boat races,
marine parades, tournaments, or exhibitions on any waters of this state. The board
may adopt rules concerning the safety of vessels and persons, either as observers or
participants.
R651-226. Regattas and Races.
R651-226-1. Authorization To Hold A Marine Event.
Authorization to hold a marine event shall be obtained from the division as well as from
any other person or agency who owns or administers the land adjacent to the marine
event.

For complaints contact Chris Haller at [email protected]
Soviern lands coordinator Jennifer Sullivan at [email protected]

Make sure to compalain!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Does the UMMA have a permit for this event? I have highlighted the laws that pertain to this.
> I also have put the contact info for people, that would like to complain. as I already have!
> 
> 73-18-16. Regattas, races, exhibitions -- Rules.
> ...


WTF are you talking about dude?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! 2 posts P.U.R.R Boy....I'm impressed, both negative posts I'm sure. You do realize the UWN is a forum for outdoor enthusiasts that support each other right?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

He sounds just like Swiss Goose, Jimbo 53, and all the rest of Colby's chicken s**t internet personas, he*l it probably is him, he just likes trying to stir the pot. :roll:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Does the UMMA have a permit for this event? I have highlighted the laws that pertain to this.
> I also have put the contact info for people, that would like to complain. as I already have!
> 
> 73-18-16. Regattas, races, exhibitions -- Rules.
> ...


The only thing i will complain about is that you consider yourself a waterfowler!

DiverFreak


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Does the UMMA have a permit for this event? I have highlighted the laws that pertain to this.
> I also have put the contact info for people, that would like to complain. as I already have!
> 
> 73-18-16. Regattas, races, exhibitions -- Rules.
> ...


Sounds like a member of PETA -8/- :RULES:


----------



## chenchen21621 (Aug 10, 2010)

Have fun guys!!! ill be on vacation over that day... it seems i just cant get things to roll my way this summer. PLEASE take a good number of photos to share!
_________________________________________________________________________
true religion bags/true religion boots/true religion for men and women


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

chenchen21621 said:
 

> Have fun guys!!! ill be on vacation over that day... it seems i just cant get things to roll my way this summer. PLEASE take a good number of photos to share!
> _________________________________________________________________________
> true religion bags/true religion boots/true religion for men and women


 :roll: 
Phishing again eh?


----------

